
Graphical Snaps for Ubuntu IoT Devices - reddotX
https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/graphical-snaps#0
======
seren
I was not aware that "Ubuntu IoT" was a thing. What is the advantage over
Yocto ? I guess it is simpler to configure, even if less flexible. (and
probably less HW support). Anybody has already used it ?

